# [HAL] Gnome no monta ningún pendrive (closed)

## Soul Lost

Eso, ya hace un par de meses que me doy cuenta que gnome no me monta las memorias USB y no sé si alguien más ya le pasó o solo es cuestión de alguna configuración de mi parte. A todo esto, si tengo el grupo plugdev asignado a mi usuario  :Razz: 

Leyendo por los foros y google creo han bloqueado que las memorias Kingston no se monten, pero no estoy de todo seguro como saber si tengo eso habilitado o no (instalado el hal-device-manager).

Alguna pista?   :Question: 

Saludos!!

----------

## Yoshi Assim

¡No puedo ayudarte!  :Embarassed:  :

¡A mi me pasa algo parecido!  :Shocked: ...  Recientemente he comprado un disco duro de 500GB con conexión USB que es reproductor multimedia... Por defecto viene preformateado con NTFS... Este disco lo utilizo principalmente para reproducir video.

Estuve haciendo diversas pruebas de rendimiento con él y al final decidí formetearlo FAT32 (porque la transferencia es más rápida que con NTFS (ntfs-3g) y los ficheros de video son grandes...

Lo cierto es que después del formateo... ya no se "automonta" en el escritorio de Gnome... ni mi pendrive tampoco...  :Sad: 

Llevo más de una semana buscando en los ficheros de configuración de Gnome en mi directorio home y no encuentro nada... Tampoco encontré nada buscando en los foros...   :Sad: 

¿Alguna pista?, ¡please!   :Idea: 

Mientras... ¡a ver si encuentro algo en Google!...

----------

## Cereza

Podeis probar a montarlos a manita.

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
```

 Suponiendo que el dispositivo sea sda1 y que el dir /mnt/usb exista (si no, lo creais o lo montais donde querais)

O para FAT y suponiendo otra vez lo anterior:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
```

Si esto funciona (debería) podeis buscar otra forma de automatizar el montaje, añadiendo las lineas correspondientes en /etc/fstab y/o usar ivman.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sin conocer exactamente como maneja udev las reglas para dispositivos USB - Acabo de revisar, debe ser el archivo 60-persistent-storage-rules - Estoy seguro que se resuelve editando dicho archivo o el que corresponde si no fuera ese y borrando la entrada que hace referencia al dispositivo en cuestión.

Ya me ha pasado varias veces al cambiar la placa de red de alguna PC, que después no vuelve a aparecer, en esos casos lo que hago es directamente o borrar el archivo persistent-network-rules o, mucho mas drástico pero funciona, borrar toda la carpeta y reemerger udev.

Por cierto, la carpeta en cuestión es /etc/udev/rules.d/

Salud!

**edito** Y reiniciar la PC para que tome los cambios. Rídiculo, pero no conozco otra forma de reiniciar udev   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Podeis probar a montarlos a manita.
> 
> ```
> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
> ```
> ...

 

¡Hola!

Gracias por tu aportación.   :Very Happy:  .. no conozco ivman... y a estas alturas ya sé montar dispositivos manualmente (je je je, no te lo tomes a mal)... pero lo que me j*** es que si Gnome (o udev) lo tiene que hacer automáticamente... pues simplemente no lo haga   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:   y además... no saber donde "mirar" o "toquetear" me cabrea!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Soul Lost

Curioso, he dejado conectado las memorias USB al encender la pc y ahora me aparecen montadas correctamente (hasta en el escritorio de gnome y en la ubicación computer:/// en nautilus).

Algo curioso, es que si quito las memorias USB tanto en el escritorio como en computer:/// parece no quitarlas(hasta que doy clic derecho y desmontar el volumen), de hecho si conecto de nuevo una memoria lo registra con un nombre diferente en /dev/sdx (cuanto inicié la pc las registró como /dev/sdc1 y /dev/sdb1), ahora sale como /dev/sdd1. En nautilus por su parte se queja de que no puede montar el volumen <<NOMBRE>> y en detalles dice: mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist, como si hal registrará un nombre de dispositivo en conjunto con el id que le asigna udev (en /dev)..

Conclusión, la única forma que funcione después de que si los reconoció cuando encendí la pc con las memorias conectadas al puerto USB es que, debo desmontar las dos unidades y conectarlas al mismo puerto usb donde estaban anteriormente (cosa que no debería suceder, ya que udev + HAL según tengo entendido hace esto automáticamente)..

Saludos!!

----------

## ekz

Y si las enchufas (no deberían montarse en tu caso) y después reinicias udev y hald ?

SAludos

----------

## Soul Lost

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Y si las enchufas (no deberían montarse en tu caso) y después reinicias udev y hald ?
> 
> SAludos

 

Se, ya he reiniciado sin las memorias USB puestas, he hecho lo que dices:

```

UnderHouse ~ # udevstart

UnderHouse ~ # /etc/init.d/hald restart

 * Stopping Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         [ ok ]

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         [ ok ]

```

Y nada sigue sin montarlas, al igual que ya hice backup de los ficheros de udev, los he borrado y reinstalado el propio udev y todo sigue igual..

Creo que hay que ver más a fondo la configuración (ya que si los reconoce y los monta adecuadamente al tenerlas conectadas cuando se inicia la pc, quiere decir que hay algo en la configuración que no anda bien o al menos eso quiero pensar   :Rolling Eyes: ).

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y nada sigue sin montarlas, al igual que ya hice backup de los ficheros de udev, los he borrado y reinstalado el propio udev y todo sigue igual..
> 
> Creo que hay que ver más a fondo la configuración (ya que si los reconoce y los monta adecuadamente al tenerlas conectadas cuando se inicia la pc, quiere decir que hay algo en la configuración que no anda bien o al menos eso quiero pensar  ).

 

¡¡¡ Me apunto al carro!!!...   :Exclamation: 

... ¡¡¡ me pasa lo mismo que a tí!!!...   :Exclamation:   ...y pienso lo mismo: "me gusta que las cosas funcionen como se supone que tendrían que hacerlo"   :Exclamation: 

----------

## ekz

Solo por probar: una vez me sucedió algo similar y nunca hallé la causa, hasta que un día embelleciendo mi sistema, cambié el set de iconos de gnome (de Snowish a OSX) y mágicamente recuperé el automontaje de pendrives. 

 :Laughing:  Enserio no estoy bromeando, pero no valla a ser lo mismo.

SAludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Para el montaje automaticamente de dispositivos usb y demas en gentoo, tenemos que instalar udev, que es el que se encarga de montar los dispositivos en caliente y durante el arranque, basta con hacer:

```

$ emerge ivman 

$ /etc/init.d/ivman start 

$ rc-update add ivman default 

```

Si no queremos tener que escribir cada dispositivo en fstaba, tambien podemos emerger pmount.

Yo tengo 2 memorias kingston, 1 de 1GB y otra de 2GB y las monto con KDE y las montaba con GNOME, perfectamente.

Prueba y ya nos contais.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Para el montaje automaticamente de dispositivos usb y demas en gentoo, tenemos que instalar udev, que es el que se encarga de montar los dispositivos en caliente y durante el arranque, basta con hacer:

```

$ emerge ivman 

$ /etc/init.d/ivman start 

$ rc-update add ivman default 

```

Si no queremos tener que escribir cada dispositivo en fstab, tambien podemos emerger pmount.

Yo tengo 2 memorias kingston, 1 de 1GB y otra de 2GB y las monto con KDE y las montaba con GNOME, perfectamente.

Prueba y ya nos contais.

Saludos.

----------

## x_MiTH_x

Qué te devuelve el dmesg al insertar el dispositivo USB. ¿Lo detecta bien? Si lo detecta bien y tienes una buena regla en el udev, que al final solo sirve para decirle el nombre del dispositivo en /dev/ el problema va a estar en la configuración de archivos HAL o en el gnome-mount.

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *x_MiTH_x wrote:*   

> Qué te devuelve el dmesg al insertar el dispositivo USB. ¿Lo detecta bien? Si lo detecta bien y tienes una buena regla en el udev, que al final solo sirve para decirle el nombre del dispositivo en /dev/ el problema va a estar en la configuración de archivos HAL o en el gnome-mount.

 

Siiii... ¡¡¡lo sé!!!  :Very Happy:   pero dónde están esos ficheros...  :Question: .. tengo que repasarme la documentación que tengo de udev... ahora me viene a la cabeza un artículo de un número de la revista Todo Linux que hablaba de udev...

Lo que no tengo tan claro es que sólo sea un problema de udev... desinstalé udev y lo volví a instalar... Antes renombré el directorio /etc/udev/rules.d a /etc/udev/rules.d.viejo y no reinicialicé el equipo...

Seguía sin automontar mi pendrive y mi disco usb... lo único que aparentemente me solucionó fue que tengo una tarjeta wireless pcmcia con chipset Atheros que era reconocida como ath1 y ahora lo hace como ath0 lo que no me sirve de mucho porque se resista funcionar con wpa_supplicant...

Alguien sabe donde guarda la configuración gnome-volume-manager...  :Question: 

Esto es parte de mi fichero /var/log/messages:

```

...

Oct 16 23:30:58 gentoo usb 1-2.3.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

Oct 16 23:30:58 gentoo usb 1-2.3.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Oct 16 23:30:58 gentoo scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct 16 23:30:58 gentoo usb-storage: device found at 11

Oct 16 23:30:58 gentoo usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB      Flash Disk       V1.1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 4030464 512-byte hardware sectors (2064 MB)

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 4030464 512-byte hardware sectors (2064 MB)

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo sda: sda1

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Oct 16 23:31:03 gentoo usb-storage: device scan complete

...

```

... como podéis ver el pendrive se detecta perfectamente!   :Sad: 

----------

## Yoshi Assim

¡hola!

Estoy realmente mosqueado   :Crying or Very sad:   con este asunto... no funciona el montado automático de unidades en mi gnome...

...recientemente he actualizado el kernel a  2.6.22-gentoo-r9

y he compilado los siguientes paquetes:

sys-fs/udev

sys-apps/dbus

sys-apps/hal

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

sys-fs/ntfs3g

sys-fs/fuse

net-wireless/madwifi-ng

net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

net-dns/avahi

sys-power/acpid

sys-power/cpufreqd

app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools

x11-base/xorg-x11

y nada... ni de coña...   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## sirope

HoLa! 

Para montar dispositivos automaticamente es necesario hal, dbus, udev y pmount, si no tenemos las entradas en fstab.. ivman estaria de mas.

No soy de mucha ayuda en este tema pero tal vez mi experiencia le pueda servir a otro:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4166371-highlight-.html#4166371

Tuve una situacion similar con KDE.. suerte con el Gnomo  :Smile: 

----------

## kropotkin

que raro yo solo tengo hal y udev y se me automontan cd y pendrives sin necesidad de tenerlos en fstab desde kde sin ningún problema   :Confused: 

yo creo que el problema puede ir por gnome.

intenta creándote un usuario test y ver si funcionan bien las cosas.

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> que raro yo solo tengo hal y udev y se me automontan cd y pendrives sin necesidad de tenerlos en fstab desde kde sin ningún problema  
> 
> yo creo que el problema puede ir por gnome.
> 
> intenta creándote un usuario test y ver si funcionan bien las cosas.

 

Gracias a los dos por vuestra colaboración...    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   ...pero me gustan las cosas simples   :Very Happy: 

Lo cierto es que los CDs y DVDs se montan solitos y aparece el icono en el escritorio...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Pero mi pendrive y mis discos usb no   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Y no he cambiado nada de la configuración... y si los CD/DVD se montan solos y se desmontan con el botón derecho del ratón... ¿porqué no puedo hacer lo mismo con los discos duros o con mi pendrive?...

(si... ya se que puedo crear una regla para que udev me los monte automáticamente... pero se tendrían que montar automaticamente.. ¡sólo con conectarlos al sistema!

Nota: mi usuario forma parte del grupo plugdev.

----------

## neopablo2000

Yo tengo Hal, udev, pmount y dbus, y no tengo problemas con el montaje y desmontaje automatico de mi pendrive (novatech, 1 gb). Tambien me automonta cds, e incluso una pariticion en fat32 que tengo en otro disco. Para sacar la memoria, normalmente siempre desmonto el sistema primero, pero si a proposito lo quito sin desmontar, igual desaparece. Yo segui la guia de wikipedia de gentoo para el montaje de dispositivos usb y no he tenido problemas, quizas puedas rechequear a traves de esa guia. Mucha suerte!

----------

## Yoshi Assim

¡¡¡ Por Fin !!!... 

al final he encontrado la solución (por casualidad, todo hay que decirlo) ojeando otros foros...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

```

gentoo ~ #/etc/init.d/hald stop

gentoo ~ # emerge -C hal

```

A continuación borrar el contenido del directorio /usr/share/hal... Ahora volvemos a "emerger" hal:

```

gentoo ~ # emerge hal

```

También se puede emerger hal-info y volver a arrancar el servicio hal...

```

gentoo ~ #/etc/init.d/hald start

```

Me ha funcionado de perlas (esta vez) y mi pendrive se monta automáticamente al conectarlo, apareciendo el icono en le escritorio de gnome y abriendo nautilus automáticamente para mostrarme el contenido (tal como lo tengo configurado a través de las preferencias de gnome-volume-manager...

Este es el enlace al artículo que encontré:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4095995.html#4095995

----------

## Soul Lost

funciona!   :Smile: 

Cerrado.

----------

